# Help with missing shanty at Mosquito



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend and I decided last week to try ice fishing, so we bought a used shanty and headed to Mosquito on Saturday. It was not a good trip, and it ended with both of us falling through the ice near the causeway. We made it out okay, but I was soaked to my armpits and my coat was actually freezing around me! We pulled the shanty back onto more solid ice, but we decided it would take too long to pull it all the way back to the parking lot, so we left it and went to the car to try to get warm. We knew we needed to get warn and dry fast.

We ended up leaving it there and heading home for hot showers, planning to come back for it Sunday after church. But I'm a minister, and I was never able to get away on Sunday to go get it, so we went back Monday morning. It was gone. You could clearly see where a couple guys walked out across the same ice I fell through (I guess it had gotten thicker overnight) and dragged it back to the stairs. If fact, they left the snow shovel and one of the two folding chairs there on the causeway! In talking to other fishermen, they said they had seen it sitting there all day Sunday, so it must have been taken Sunday night or Monday morning before we got there.

If anyone has that shanty or knows where it is, I would really appreciate getting it back, no questions asked. It was a blue Clam, I think the model was 5600? It still had the old owner's name (Matt McClun) written on the canvas with black magic marker. A new auger and a second folding chair were taken with it. Please, let me know if you knowing anything about it. My email is pastor_jim at sbcglobal dot net . Or you could probably drop it off at Causeway Bait and Tackle. I spoke to them and they have my number.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Were did you go in at? There was a shanny on the Northeast side. Might want to call Linda at Sporting good shop and talk to her. We heard talk of someone going in and a shanny left behind. I was fishin in front of the bridge sat. and seen a clam with no one around! Hope it helps.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

On Sunday I asked several people if they would walk out and get it, so we could of keep it here for you. No one would do it--They said it was too thin of ice. Sorry, I tried. I would have done it but I am unable to walk that distance.
Hopefully, the person who went out and got it, will bring it here for you.


P.S. I so happy you are alright. Linda


----------



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

The ice was pretty thin on Saturday (obviously). I can understand no one wanting to go out there to get it Sunday before it froze up better. Hopefully whoever got it will get in touch with me. I was looking forward to using it. I sure can't afford to buy a second one a week later!

Jim


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I was out sat and sun and seen people walking by causeway and bridge and I was thinking those guys are crazy, to much heat in the rocks and moving water under the bridge making the ice unstable in those areas. Glad you guys are okay. It was a solid 7" in main lake. The sun out all last weekend doesnt help where there are rocks and structure. Geez to many storys this year about people getting wet. Thankfully everyone is ok.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think TomB said he seen it there Sun afternoon also. Check out the hardwater forum. One off the older Skeeter threads. Welcome aboard!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out for it. They probably have my flasher unit too from last year. I had that thing for 2 weeks before it disappeared.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It was definately still there at 3 pm Sunday afternoon. Glad to hear you guys are O.K. It's almost always thinner ice in that area. Hope whoever grabbed your stuff is honest enough to return it to you soon. It was pretty obvious what had occured there. No reason to think you weren't returning for it.

Maybe put up another post in the hardwater forum in case the person who took it doesn't look here.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

No word yet? Ive been following this thread from down here in Cincy hoping this guy gets his shanty back.

- Hey any chance that a poster could be put up in area baitshops asking for info? Maybe a longshot but it couldnt hurt..........Perhaps the folks that gathered the shanty up may be in buying bait and realize that its wanted back by the original owner that had a misfortunate experience out on the ice last weekend. I know that Mosquito is a big lake as I'm from Canton originally, but you never know...........

Just a thought..........


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Perch, That's a great idea! I don't know why I didn't think of it. I will put a poster up today. Linda


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There was a clam 6500 posted on craigslist on jan 6th. I'm not sure what weekend you lost it on but here is a link.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/spo/1539741429.html


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Any news on this shanty yet?


----------



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

No, I haven't heard anything lately. I got busy (and discouraged) and quit checking the posts for awhile. I don't know why it didn't email me when you posted replies? Anyway, I'll follow up on the craigslist posting tonight. Thanks for the concern, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

If they are stupid they might try using it one of these days if I see it I will go tell Linda in the bait store for you.


----------



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. I contacted the craigslist guy but he said he sold it the day before...

I've about given up. Maybe I'll try again next year.

Jim


----------

